
Origin of the RNA World: The Fate of Nucleobases in Warm Little Ponds - indescions_2017
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/09/26/1710339114
======
Fjolsvith
An article on RNA forming in ice pockets:
[http://discovermagazine.com/2008/feb/did-life-evolve-in-
ice](http://discovermagazine.com/2008/feb/did-life-evolve-in-ice)

